# SRS- "Dude"



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Who is this dog? ("Dude" handled by Stephen Durrance).
I'm impressed- dont know how to find out his reg. name/etc...
help.


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.taylorfarmkennels.com/studs.php


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Funny.

My wife said something very similar when I was watching the recent SRS episode. She said, "that's a cool name for a dog."


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Big Black Dude II. Owner Mark Massey, a good friend of ours. I remember the first time I saw Dude. He was just 6 months old and he and Mark were coming down a trail through the woods to run their first Started test at a club fun day. He had a presence or aura, don't know what, that just drew you to him. I have never seen such a strong canine personality. 

The match up with Stephen was great good fortune for all concerned!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

He is a great looking dog!


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

gmhr1 said:


> He is a great looking dog!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

And he smoked the SRS I watched too. 
Very nice dog


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

He will be running an our HRC test near Norfolk, Nebraska the weekend of Aug 20/21 if anyone wants to see him run in person.


----------



## Dixiedog78 (Jul 9, 2009)

He has a litter at Ashland Kennel in Ft. Valley GA. I wish I could get one of his pups, seems like an awsome dog.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice dog, very good looking, well behaved, he's a big boy, too! If I didn't want a yellow pup out of my one yellow bitch, I'd breed to him in a heartbeat!


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

2tall said:


> Big Black Dude II. He had a presence or aura, don't know what, that just drew you to him. I have never seen such a strong canine personality.




Agreed Carol ...

I had the honor and privilege of sharing a beer with the “Dude" one time  

Mark is a stand-up guy and Dude is as cool of a dog as there is!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I am not sure how his pups are doing if he is imprinting any of his talents on them but I would be curious to know. 
I have been watching the Dude for a long time now and would have used him with Meg but he only throws blacks, but for some that is a good thing  

He is a very nice dog.


----------



## Wingmaster01 (May 5, 2008)

Dude's pedigree should pop up on the link. As an FYI he gets his confirmation naturally from an 89 pound sire and 90 pound grandsire and an 80 pound dam with a 90 pound gransire on her side. Many ancestors are of dogs of size and tallent, probably the largest of them was CNFC Raindancers Dryland Drifter at 103 pounds when he was running the Open. Lots of photos of ancestors as well.
Here is the link.
http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=1366


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

I have judged the 'Dude' many times in HRC H/T's and he is without a doubt one of the most natural talented dogs that I have ever had the pleasure to judge. Most of the time when/if a mistake is made it normally is associated with small quirks of "handler error" or a small "brain fart" by the dog, but it ain't often. I know many here don't consider the HRC 'Grand' the end-all-be-all but to have passed it 7 times in a row w/o a failure is a feat hardly unsurpassed. I realize that crystal-balls are a rare thing but I honestly feel that the sky is the limit with this dog and had he come up on a FT truck with that sort of day-2-day training that he might have been at or near the top of that game. Unless you have spent time around him at a trial it is hard to convey how laid back this dog is off the line but when he hears "gunz-up" the game face that this animal puts on. He digs his heels in and it is almost as if the Dude says; "alright show me what you got, quit playing around..." 

I have a BLM ("ACE") off of him and a nice HRCH MH yellow female named 'Raye' (see link below) and if I ever get off my butt and spend some time with him I think he will make a very nice dog. 

Link:

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/Pedigree.asp?id=14849


Picture of the 'Dude' and Steven at the SRS....


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to agree with Mr. Whitehurst...I have a 4 month BLF(Ashland's Big Black Ruby to Go) and she pretty much does the same. REALLY smart, LOVES to work. I am very happy! She has also has that kind of personality that draws people in. Now I really doubt she will reach Dude's accomplishments(lots of varibles obvisously, mostly trainer/handler related!)


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

Did y'all see the second episode of college station srs? Dude smashed the test. Where can you find the pups that he sired? Are any for sale?


----------



## Wingmaster01 (May 5, 2008)

If you will page up on this thread you will find Stephen Durrence's website. Stephen is Dude's business manager/handler/trainer in SRS and other events. Give him a call on recent breedings.
I know that Ashland Kennels, Perry GA has bred several times to Dude and is a Go To Stud for Ashley Bloodworth and several other breeders in the area who have done repeat breedings because of their level of satisfaction and the reports from clients who have bought pups.
Look up Ashland Kennels on Google or go to www.ashlandkennel.com
Ashley should be able to tell you if she has any pups for sale. 
Hope this helps.
Side note: The dog in the AVATAR picture is Dude's sire


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

He's definitely a very nice dog. I have a nice young yellow bitch that is line bred on Lean Mac that I am thinking about breeding to Dude next year. Should make for some good-looking, nice-working pups.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Did Stephen train him from a pup?


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

No. Stephen got him later.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Mark Massey, Dude's owner trained him. From day one they were inseparable. Mark only turned him over to Stephen when he realized the dogs potential exceeded his experience. It was a match made in heaven.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

Mark put the HRCH title on Dude. All without using an e-collar. Stephen got him to take to his first Grand. Both Mark and Stephen have run him in Master Tests since. 2tall is right, it was a match made in Heaven.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Dude must perform as well as he looks because he is one good looking dog.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Just seen him today in person....this time the beautiful pictures actually do due justice to the dog! I did not get to see him run (I was judging different test), but Stephan and his wonderful southern charm let me scratch his ears and tell him how gorgeous he is (then he let me pet Dude  )


----------



## Nels (Feb 2, 2004)

Watched the SRS Duck Jam in Texas yesterday on Versus. Dude absolutely Crushed the last test! It was impressive, I would love to see him play the big game and what he could do.

Greg


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, no disrespect to the other games, but I'd love to see him run trials.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I would too Charles.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

He crushed the finals and made it clear he was the winner in College Station. He also hammered the 2nd series which was a big test, 3 ft marks and a breaking bird, pick up the breaker and run a 350 yd keyhole blind then comeback and pick up the 3 marks. I don't remember his score but it was an awesome run to watch.


----------



## AWSUE (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a 4 month old Dude puppy. If she is half as good as her daddy, she'll be great! Stephen Durrence will be training her. He also trained her mama so he has a good handle on what to expect.

AWSUE


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

AWSUE said:


> I have a 4 month old Dude puppy. If she is half as good as her daddy, she'll be great! Stephen Durrence will be training her. He also trained her mama so he has a good handle on what to expect.
> 
> AWSUE


Sue,

I didn't think labs were allowed in your house. 

Good luck with the new puppy. I'm sure I'll see you during the Fall.


----------



## AWSUE (Aug 10, 2010)

bjoiner said:


> Sue,
> 
> I didn't think labs were allowed in your house.
> 
> Good luck with the new puppy. I'm sure I'll see you during the Fall.


We made a special exception for this one......I love my AWS but getting a chance at a Dude pup out of a wonderful bitch was too much for me to pass up. Justin and Gator think she's a pain in the rump. I'll always have at least one AWS around....hard to beat them as all-round hunting dogs but they do take a lot longer to train to run top level tests.

I'll probably be down the end of January.....but can't rule out a trip South this fall.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

AWSUE said:


> We made a special exception for this one......I love my AWS but getting a chance at a Dude pup out of a wonderful bitch was too much for me to pass up. Justin and Gator think she's a pain in the rump. I'll always have at least one AWS around....hard to beat them as all-round hunting dogs but they do take a lot longer to train to run top level tests.
> 
> I'll probably be down the end of January.....but can't rule out a trip South this fall.



We all are tempted by the Dark Side. Looking forward to seeing you in January if not sooner.


----------



## WREDrake (Aug 3, 2010)

Dude and Stephen are an awesome combination for sure. I have had the pleasure to watch them run hunt test together many times in SC and GA. I was impressed so much I bought a female pup off of a breeding about 5 months ago. She is super smart and so easy to train. It is scary that she is doing as well as she is with me. I wonder about her potential with someone that really knew what they were doing.


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 15, 2009)

what i wanna know when they was running the test for SRS in texas why did the trainer keep blowing the whistle after dog got last duck and would not let up and then screwed up and gave a sit whistle 1/2 way in,look like the poor old dog was confused coming in with last bird


----------



## AWSUE (Aug 10, 2010)

Esylivin said:


> We all are tempted by the Dark Side. Looking forward to seeing you in January if not sooner.


I believe it pays to be open-minded.


----------



## AWSUE (Aug 10, 2010)

skywatcher said:


> what i wanna know when they was running the test for SRS in texas why did the trainer keep blowing the whistle after dog got last duck and would not let up and then screwed up and gave a sit whistle 1/2 way in,look like the poor old dog was confused coming in with last bird


If I screwed up as seldom as Stephen does, I'd be a GREAT trainer.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

skywatcher said:


> what i wanna know when they was running the test for SRS in texas why did the trainer keep blowing the whistle after dog got last duck and would not let up and then screwed up and gave a sit whistle 1/2 way in,look like the poor old dog was confused coming in with last bird


The retrieve was at 400 yards. I don't think Stephen knew he had the bird. You could even hear him comment to that after he realized he had the bird.


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 15, 2009)

ok was just curious


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Never watched Dude run but he sure is one good looking dog!


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

The last bird was just over the peak of a ridge and several dogs had gone right of the bird and over the ridge only to pop up behind the gun station which was hard to recover from. He knew he had the points to waste so he was going to get him back over the ridge and handle him to the bird but he came up with the bird. The camera that caught the dog was over halfway to the bird and elevated so he could see the dog when Stephen couldn't.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude is an amazing animal. I've had the pleasure of pre grand training with Stephen and Dude a time or 2 and yes he is that good. Dude has this personality that just grows on you and the performance to make your jaw drop. I'm looking forward to getting a pup off of him in the near future.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Mike Perry said:


> Did Stephen train him from a pup?


Dude was trained by Mark Massey. Mark never collar conditioned him and he is trained to release on "hunt" (rather than "Dude" or "Back"). Stephen collar conditioned him after he got him in training for the Grand. I think that I heard that Stephen only blew 4 whistles on the 5 tests Dude ran in his first grand.
I have had the pleasure to judge the Dude many times in HRC Finished tests. He will normally line the blind. It is rare for him to have have a whistle and cast.
Professor


----------



## mja9346 (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how much pups are goin for from Dude's litters?


----------



## coonsmen (Aug 10, 2009)

Talked to Ashley from Ashland kennels and I believe she was wanting 1500 for the two she had left.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

mja9346 said:


> Does anyone know how much pups are goin for from Dude's litters?


Most times the owner of the Dame sets the cost of the puppies. I don't think they have been excessive in the past. You can contact Stephen at http://www.taylorfarmkennels.com/


----------



## Whytey (Oct 15, 2008)

I would buy a pup sired by Dude in a heart beat.


----------



## coonsmen (Aug 10, 2009)

Whytey said:


> I would buy a pup sired by Dude in a heart beat.


ditto!!!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh Man! What are we going to do with Mark now that Dude has so many pages on RTF???


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Got one myself...she's my avatar pic..Sorry far I'm extremely happy!!! Ashland's Big Black Ruby to go


----------

